# Discover the Magic Of Africa



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos from Luanda, Angola you got


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks christos.

*Harare - Zimbabwe*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Harare suburbs from Google Earth.*:cheers:


*Chisipite:*




*Corlay:*




*Rolf Valley:*




*Colne Valley:*





*Mount Pleasant:*



*Borrowdale Brook:*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Marrakech - Morocco *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kampala - Uganda* 



















*This one will be called Golf course view towers I think.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Uhuru means freedom/independence in Swahili.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Manyara Hotel - Lake Manyara Nat. Park,Tanzania*



























































































Source:www.go-safari.com


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Manyara Serena Lodge - Lake Manyara N. Park,Tanzania*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*El Gouna - Egypt*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lopé National park - Gabon*




























*Lodge*










*Cameroon - Gabon border*










*Thick Gabonese forest*





































*Wild beach next to the national park *



















*Camp Vembo*





































*Little "insect museum" in Sette Cama*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Khartoum - Sudan*


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

*Cape Town, South Africa:*

_1:47 of awesomeness. Great shots of the city and our 2010 FIFA World Cup stadium!_


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks Lydon,beatifull .:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Akagera National Park - Rwanda* 
































































Source:www.go-safari.com


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Amboseli National Park - Kenya*










*Kilimanjaro from the Amboseli*























































*Lake Amboseli*



















*During the dry season,the lake becomes a swamp.Amboseli swamp with Observation Hill (top left)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Heres is a complete list of Kenya Wildlife Service Parks and Reserves.

» Aberdare National Park
» Arabuko Sokoke National Reserve
» Chyulu Hills National Park
» Kakamega Forest National Reserve
» Kisumu Impala Sanctuary
» Kora National Park
» Malindi Marine National Park
» Marsabit National Park & Reserve
» Mombasa Marine National Park
» Mount Elgon National Park
» Mt. Longonot National Park
» Nairobi National Park
» Ol Donyo Sabuk National Park
» Saiwa Swamp National Park
» Sibiloi National Park
» Tsavo East National Park
» Watamu Marine National Reserve 
» Amboseli National Park
» Central Island National Park
» Hells Gate National Park
» Kisite Mpunguti Marine Park
» Kiunga National Marine Reserve
» Lake Nakuru National Park
» Malka Mari National Park
» Meru National Park
» Mombasa Marine Reserve
» Mt. Kenya National Park
» Mwea National Reserve
» Ndere Island National Park
» Ruma National Park
» Shimba Hills National Reserve
» Tana River Primate Reserve
» Tsavo West National Park*

*More from Amboseli National Park*

*Northern end of the Amboseli swamp from the air*










*Campsite*



























































































*Lake Amboseli*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

very cool movie of cape town

aswell beautiful nature pictures.. lovely


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wild life of Africa is really very nice indeed


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Christos.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mysterious Djibouti*

*Ardukoba Volcano*



*Lac Assal*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Lac Abbe*





*Arta Bay*





*Goubet El Kharab*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The DORALEH Container Terminal - Djibouti*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Windhoek - Namibia*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good shots many thx


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks.

*Some event in Luanda Stadium - Angola*


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

great thread, i wish more people would view it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos include the events in Luanda stadium


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Lovely pictures of beautiful Africa. Someday I hope I can visit.
(I have been to Ceuta but that doesnt really count as real Africa.  )


----------



## Indonesian Pride (Feb 28, 2010)

Im crazy to go to Africa now..so beautiful..
awesome!


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Mysterious Djibouti*
> *Lac Assal*


That looks just like the Afari region in Ethiopia 
great thread by the way, I'll try to contribute some pics to it


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

What that salt thing above?...an animal skull? ^^^^^


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.Your comments are highly appreciated.



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> What that salt thing above?...an animal skull? ^^^^^


Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Dar es Salaam-Tanzania *



















*The JNIA is undergoing expansion. Some earthworks around the runways.*




























*Mandela road. Dar has seen alot of highway construction lately.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More from Dar es salaam*



















*There is a construction boom in Dar. New buildings coming up everywhere.* :cheers:



















*Dar-es-salaam's newest mall.*


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Africa Is Magical  Thank you for sharing the Pictures


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

this is a stunning thread!

lovely pictures, nice nature, I love the picture with the elephant sign! aswell nice pictures from the Luanda event!
Cool

Very nice thread to promote africa!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic photos throughout this thread! Love those shots from *Luanda Stadium - Angola*. This looked like an amazing event. Powerful and very moving images shown there..


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

*Afar region, Ethiopia*





























*Night time in Luanda, Angola*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all for the wonderful comments,we are humbled.Nice pics young mulla.keep them coming.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Saint Dénis - Réunion Island.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. :drool: Just wonderful scenes..


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

my favorite continent


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Africa has so much beauty is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, great new photos including those from Saint Dénis, Réunion Island :cheers:


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

The biggest church in the world in *Yamoussoukro, Cote d'Ivoire* (courtesy of Matthias Offodile)


----------



## young_mulla (Apr 17, 2010)

*The National Mosque in Abuja, Nigeria*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Photos! 

Great thread!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Coastal Kenya*

*Lamu, Kenya's oldest living town, was one of the original Swahili settlements along coastal East Africa.

There are some other accounts that mention Chinese ships of Zheng He's fleet sinking near Lamu Island in Kenya in 1415. Survivors are said to have settled in the island and married local women. However, the authenticity of this story is disputed.

The port of Lamu has existed for at least a thousand years. The town was first attested in writing by an Arab traveller Abu-al-Mahasini who met a Judge from Lamu visiting Mecca in 1441.

The town's history is marked by Portuguese invasion which began in 1506, and the Omani domination around 1813 (the year of the Battle of Shela). The Portuguese invasion was prompted by the nation's successful mission to control trade along the coast of the Indian Ocean. For considerable time, Portugal had a monopoly in shipping along the East African coast and imposed export taxes on the pre-existing local channels of commerce. In the 1580s, Lamu led a rebellion against the Portuguese, prompted by Turkish raids. In 1652, Lamu was assisted by Oman in lifting Portuguese control. Lamu's years as an Omani protectorate mark the town's golden age. During this period, Lamu became a center of poetry, politics, arts and crafts as well as the trade.*
































































*Swahili architecture.* 

Swahili windows.










Ornate Lamu door. (a common feature of front doors in many Kenyan coastal houses).


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Men playing domino in Lamu*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lamu town in Kenya looks really beautiful, very nice coastal town, thanks for the photos kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Johannesburg - South Africa*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sandton (A commercial suburb of Johannesburg*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I LOVE AFRICA =D.........................................why have i never been there =S


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> I LOVE AFRICA =D.........................................why have i never been there =S


Thanks.I blame the negative media coverage..hno:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

magic


----------

